# Glued Ammo



## Griffon (Dec 4, 2012)

Since I haven't seen any questions about it, has anyone tried glueing, with epoxy, 1/4 inch ammo together to make larger, heavier shots? Say maybe 3 or more of the 1/4 inch? Good idea or not? Thoughts?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Cumbersome and expensive. It would be easier just to get a larger mold and cast larger ammo. Or shoot nature's ammo ... stones.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Griffon (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks Charles. It was just a stray thought.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I can see it under some sort of "survival" situation. But with lead, you could probably just use a hammer to mash a couple of 1/4 inch balls together to make a larger ball. You might take a cue from an old trick for making shotgun slugs from fine shot. Melt some paraffin and form shot balls with the wax; or mix fine shot with clay and roll it into balls. I have never tried this but it might be feasible. It would be a reasonable thing to try if all you had were steel BBs and needed something heavier for hunting. But you can make an effective lead mold from scrap lumber, melt led in a cooking pot over a wood fire, and cast pretty good ammo that way. It is just the use of epoxy that I see as problematic.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Griffon (Dec 4, 2012)

My original idea was to use some BBs I inherited when my dad passed. He had a couple of Bb pistols, which as we say here in West Virginia, ain't worth a tinker's dam. To get rid of them, I thought about gluing 'em.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Certainly a reasonable thought. Since you already have the BBs, it is worth experimenting. If you have epoxy on hand, give it a try and let us know how it works. Auto body filler is another thing to try, as it is just a form of epoxy. If you can find some real clay in an old creek bed or river bank, that would be worth a try. Have fun trying different things.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

